# Killing Bananas



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

No ideas?:whistling2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if you can do this without hurting the things around it or not but rock salt will usually kill just about any kind of plants, bleach will also.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

I was thinking about salt, but wasn't sure if it would spread too much...she wan'ts to keep as many of the neighboring plants as possible. I'm going to try bleach...it ought to evaporate rather quickly (hopefully before it spreads too far).
Thanks Jim


----------



## GulfCoastRick (May 6, 2011)

My neighbor's wife planted a bananna tree, against his protests and has since become an unwanted nuisance.
They tried all kinds of methods to kill it and here is the best solution:
http://www.gardenguides.com/78841-kill-banana-plants.html


----------



## AlAtkin (May 27, 2011)

*Ack!*

In montana where the growing season is about 2 months, it's hard to imagine a banana plant growing, let alone wanting to kill it! I say eat more bananas!


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

AlAtkin said:


> In montana where the growing season is about 2 months, it's hard to imagine a banana plant growing, let alone wanting to kill it! I say eat more bananas!


Unfortunately, these trees only produce little 'nanners, and the plant spreads exponentially. I threw some of the mature plants on the brush pile a few monts ago, and they've already taken hold. Understand about the Montana growing season...y'all only get three months of sunshine, right?:laughing:


----------



## Anne_J (May 27, 2011)

3 months?! Last year there were only two months without snow, that's all I gotta say!


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

There was a banana tree growing by the side of the house we bought a year and a half ago (along with some asian jasmine and who knows what else), we dug the banana out as best we could (and the ground cover), laid down a thick layer of sandy dirt and put St. Augustine sod over the whole area, haven't seen a peep from that banana since.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Anne_J said:


> 3 months?! Last year there were only two months without snow, that's all I gotta say!


In Orange County????


----------



## Anne_J (May 27, 2011)

Ah, I'm born/raised Montanan, moved to the OC just last September. Primarily to avoid 10 months of snow!


----------

